# New SchH1 for me and Chico!!!



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Me and Chico earned our SchH1, high protection (94) points and high SchH1 at our trial this weekend. Tracking could have been better....blew our first article so we ended up with an 82. Obedience needs some work, lost 10 points because I backed up as he was not coming straight on to me on the flat retrieve so we got a 76 in obedience. Lots to work cut out for us moving on for our SchH2 but overall had a lot of fun!!







[/img]


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

chruby, Congratulations. Faults or no faults it was a job well done. Now you know where your weak points are and where you need to spend more time training. Looks like you had a nice weather day.

Val


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats! 

"It's not the score, it's whether you pass!"


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Congratulations!! This is great! And so much fun! 

You make a great team!

Tanya


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome!!! Congratulations!!! Job well done!!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats!!!







Love the photo!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's awesome...what a GREAT picture.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I second what Lynn said!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What a team you two make! Truly an accomplishment!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!! That is awesome!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! Great photo!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Was to go Chris and Chico!!! Isn't it a great feeling!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

YEA Chris and Chico!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!










Lee


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Awesome job Chris!! Congrats!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome! congrats


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: mnmWas to go Chris and Chico!!! Isn't it a great feeling!!!!


Lol,.....yes Marsha, as you know it is a great feeling after all that work!!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Chris, all the hard work and the dedication you have shows and now you have your Sch1 for the first time. Great job.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!! Not only for the title, but for all the time, effort and patience behind it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!! What a good job!!! There is always room for improvement and you will just get better.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome job Chris!!! You two make a great team!! Now onto your SchH2.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------

